

A Prof. and his fake confernce that is running over a decade - tn13
https://sites.google.com/site/dumpconf/

======
minopret
I wonder. Here's a relevant one-year-old item from The Red and Black newspaper
(more about The Red and Black at Wikipedia
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Red_and_Black>):
[http://www.redandblack.com/news/professor-deals-with-
elabora...](http://www.redandblack.com/news/professor-deals-with-elaborate-
cyber-attack/article_03344d54-cd7f-5753-a870-e3bcee5c87ce.html)

------
xijuan
This is crazy.. All I want to say..

